

Ask HN: How do you choose your projects? - PieSquared

Hey!<p>So, I recently finished a few small projects of mine that I've been meaning to finish - recently meaning 'within the past month'. I haven't really been programming much in the past two or so weeks, and feel like I should get back into the groove and start hacking away at something new.<p>But I don't seem to have any ideas that really catch my eye!<p>Do you guys have any suggestions? Anything you wish existed but doesn't? Or just any notes about how <i>you</i> come up with projects for yourself to work on (if you do hack in your spare time)?<p>Thanks!
======
makecheck
I've found it easiest to focus on things that I would personally use a lot.

